# Most Prohormones May be Gone in SIX Months!



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2011)

The Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010 has been approved and awaits President Obama's signature.


*New Bill Seeks to Ban Consumer Access to Dietary Supplements*
_By William Faloon_

A bill has been introduced to the Senate that would drive up the cost of dietary supplements and restrict your access to them. This bill seeks to give the FDA arbitrary control over what supplements you are allowed to have.

This bill proposes to squander tax revenue, while burdening the private sector with oppressive laws that will hinder scientific advances and increase costs. The net effect will be to take away your free access to dietary supplements.

Pharmaceutical interests are obviously behind this latest effort to legislatively force more Americans towards expensive prescription drugs and away from natural ways of preventing degenerative disease.

Please use our convenient legislative action center to e-mail your Senators and Representatives to protest against this dangerous piece of legislation.

(Note: This communication is not an attack on any elected official. Many Senators would have been deceived by pharmaceutical lobbyists, as you will soon read.)

The bill represents the kind of federal regulation that is not only ineffective, but also suffocates innovation in ways that inflict permanent damage to this nation???s economic vitality.

The bill supposedly originates from the controversy surrounding the use of steroids by Major League Baseball players. Since some unethical companies illegally sold steroid drugs as ???dietary supplements,??? certain members of the Senate appear to have been deceived into believing that the FDA needs to be given additional power to ban dietary supplements across the board.

The fact is that the FDA has all the legal authority it needs to remove supplements that contain illegal drugs from the market. The FDA has failed to do its job, and there are companies selling dietary supplements that contain prescription drugs. If the FDA continues to fail to do its job, then these companies will continue to sell drug-tainted supplements no matter what new laws are created by Congress.

The outrage over this bill expressed by so many supplement consumers is that it gives the FDA broad and arbitrary new powers to remove natural products from the marketplace. Since the FDA (and Congress) is dominated by large pharmaceutical interests, this bill will effectively enable drug companies to control which supplements you have access to.

You may recall the FDA???s ban last year of a more effective form of vitamin B6 (pyridoxamine) because a pharmaceutical company wants to have it approved as an expensive new prescription drug to treat diabetic kidney failure.

If this bill is passed, it will make it far easier for pharmaceutical companies to file use patents on what are now inexpensive dietary supplements and convert them into outrageously priced ???drugs.??? Just look at the cost of prescription drug fish oil that so many cardiologists are prescribing to their patients. It costs about seven times more than the same amount of EPA/DHA fish oil you can buy as a dietary supplement. Just imagine if the FDA was given arbitrary power to ban omega-3 dietary supplements!

In order to mislead the public about the true nature of this bill, it has been named the Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010 (DSSA). It purports to protect consumers, but the question arises, from what?

According to a published report by the American Association of Poison Control Centers, no one died in the year 2008 as a result of taking a dietary supplement.1 The facts are that legitimate reports of deaths caused by dietary supplements in this century are virtually non-existent.

Despite this safety track record, this bill would give the FDA authority to draw up a list of allowed and disallowed supplements (and supplement potencies). This alone would destroy your free access to supplements. But there is more.

There is no real world rationale for this legislation. Yet this bill would automatically cause any dietary supplement to be classified as ???adulterated??? if it is ???manufactured, packaged, held, distributed, labeled or licensed by a dietary supplement company not registered with the Secretary.??? The ???Secretary??? in this case is the Secretary of Health and Human Services, the department of the federal government that oversees the FDA.

The registration requirements would add layers of overhead costs to manufacturers who are already fully compliant with current Good Manufacturing Practices (cGMP) and are inspected by the FDA. It would also create an entire new category of taxpayer-funded bureaucrats who would oversee this hideous expansion of federal control over dietary supplement access.

The registration process would require paperwork to be submitted to the federal government for every new formulation, re-formulation, new ingredient, etc. The effect will be to take what are now low-cost natural supplements and force the paperwork requirements to be more closely aligned with those of unaffordable prescription drugs.

These burdensome registration requirements also mandate voluminous paperwork submissions for new ingredients that give the FDA more power to DENY the ???approval??? of a natural ingredient. This clause of the bill would further reduce the availability of new dietary supplements coming to the market???effectively giving pharmaceutical companies a monopoly over what new health products you are allowed to use. Any new products that make it to market will carry the higher cost associated with complying with this bill???s new obstructive mandates.

The FDA already requires manufacturers to maintain records of serious adverse reaction reports. This bill would require that all ???non-serious adverse events??? be submitted to the federal government. The problem is that when a large group of people take any product, there are always coincidental adverse reactions. This means that for any given product, the FDA can arbitrarily take the list of adverse reports submitted to it and use it as a basis to remove the product, even if there was not a single valid adverse reaction! Once again, pharmaceutical companies would be able, under the Freedom of Information Act, to gain access to coincidental reports of adverse reactions and petition the FDA to REMOVE the supplement from the market. (There are of course millions of cases of serious adverse reactions???including many deaths???on file with the FDA about the drugs they approve, but of course these drugs are virtually never withdrawn from the marketplace by the FDA.)

The FDA already has broad powers to remove dangerous products. This legislation would enable the FDA to ban anything if they have only ???reasonable probability??? that there is a serious problem with a product. This kind of discretionary authority gives the FDA tyrannical power to ban supplements, a power they have not hesitated to use when they???ve had it.

Recall that in the early 1990s, the FDA declared that many of the supplements used today, including CoQ10, selenium, and chromium, were inherently dangerous. The public???s revolt against the FDA???s absurd proclamation led to passage of the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act (DSHEA) of 1994. This is the law that protects consumers??? rights to access low-cost dietary supplements. The Dietary Supplement Safety Act (DSSA) would largely eviscerate the protections afforded by DSHEA.

Just imagine owning a pharmaceutical company and hearing from physicians that patients are refusing to take your expensive side effect-prone drugs. Instead you learn they are switching to low-cost dietary supplements that you cannot patent.

Since you control a large percentage of Congress, the logical solution is to have legislation enacted that will enable the FDA (that you also control) to remove supplements that compete with your drugs. That is exactly what the Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010 (DSSA) will accomplish if Big Pharma has its way.

The greatest economic challenge this country faces is how to deal with runaway disease care costs (they call it ???health care??? when it isn???t). What few understand is that there is no real medical cost crisis. Medical care is so expensive today because it has been so corruptly over-regulated. Disease care costs, in other words, are egregiously hyper-inflated compared to what their free market price would be.

FDA Failure, Deception and Abuse is the title of a new book that documents that disease care costs are a result of endless legislation passed by Congress that enables those in conventional medicine to earn obscene profits, while the nation???s economy collapses under the burden of outlandish prices for dangerous and minimally effective therapies.

The proposed Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010 is an egregious example of how this kind of insidious legislation comes into being, and how the public is deceived into thinking that Congress is seeking to ???protect??? them (in this case from nothing), when the real purpose of the legislation is to further enrich the entrenched drug cartel that long ago bought and paid for most of Congress and the FDA.

The Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010 is a blatant example of how Congress undermines free markets and decimates private sector innovation.

The encouraging news is that the numbers of dedicated supplement users are enormous.

As in the 1980s and 1990s, the majority of the public is strongly on our side. Your voice needs to be heard to usurp the predatory financial influence pharmaceutical companies wield over Congress.

1. Bronstein AC, Spyker DA, Cantilena LR Jr, Green JL, Rumack BH, Giffin SL. 2008 Annual Report of the American Association of Poison Control Centers' National Poison Data System (NPDS): 26th Annual Report. Clinical Toxicology. 2009. 47, 911-1084.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2011)

If you like any IronMagLabs products I suggest you start stock piling them, remember as long as you keep them sealed and stored in a dry, cool, dark spot they will remain potent for many years.


----------



## theBIGness (Feb 23, 2011)

only in America....


----------



## BlueLineFish (Feb 23, 2011)

When does this go into effect


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2011)

if my understanding is correct 6 months after Obama signs it into law.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 23, 2011)

Will you give us a stock piling discount?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

Shit... not good Rob 

-T


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Marketing ploy much?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 23, 2011)

Prince said:


> The Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010 has been approved and awaits President Obama's signature.
> 
> 
> *New Bill Seeks to Ban Consumer Access to Dietary Supplements*
> ...


 you can thank George Bush Jr. by the way the good prohormones have been gone for a few years. fucking political bullshit!!! I thought this was America, !!! fucking bullshit!! All this does is make people go underground for hardcore aas.... what I say Is true!!!


----------



## braveand (Feb 23, 2011)

very bad news for ph addicted..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2011)

braveand said:


> very bad news for ph addicted..



its also bad news for anyone that uses ANY supplements, vitamin B6 was banned last year, imagine the power the FDA will have now!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 23, 2011)

You know what (venting)...I am so tired of them jacking my stuff! I think it is even more of a cost to pay taxes that they've still not freakin' fixed, our other problems, 300 lb I can't work,  I need drugs and so give me SSI now, only to find them hiding the goodies/ stuff to make something good happen.  What next the aids meds?

does this include those hdrol, mdrol and that stuff? A complete mockery of justice toward the people. (still hold with my old saying, "take them out and shoot em")


----------



## Arnold (Feb 23, 2011)

people, this gives the FDA the power to ban ANYTHING they want including multiple vitamins!!! oh you don't think they will....just wait, they will do whatever big pharma wants them to do.


----------



## carmineb (Feb 23, 2011)

i will have to start to stock pile at least 2 years of cycles I guess


----------



## David Fasnacht (Feb 23, 2011)

*new supliment laws*

the gov is not thinking they are just going to shove more people to the black market people will always get what they want prohabition did not work neither did the war on drugs big waste of time and money give the people what they want and tax it they will get it anyway WE THE PEOPLE WHAT THE HELL HAS HAPPEND TO THAT THE LAST 50 YEARS


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2011)

prince, how old is this and where did you get it?

Victorious over Senate Bill 3002 (DSSA) as introduced by John McCain | Facebook


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 23, 2011)

this has been coming for a while, im canadian so its always been this way....i agree its shitty, but you can only thank the retarded newbs running superdrol at 40mg for 6-8wks and no pct, then their mothers complaining

i was just reading about bulbine, the new t booster craze....3 rat studies showing t levels increased, vs studies of heptoxicity and kidney toxicity, but its still selling well, wtf

in a sense they are saving people from themselves, and for the majority that do things right, it sucks seeing the others have ruined shit for them...ex. the ephedrine ban after the overweight kids were collapsing in 100 degree heat after using the stuff....cmon


----------



## TooOld (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's the Bill: http://www.npainfo.org/clientuploads/regulatoryLegislative/2010 Dietary Supplement Safety Bill.pdf


----------



## rbuecker (Feb 23, 2011)

Well this just shits all over my day. Supps, guns, ban everything. Thank god for McDonalds and ice cream. Long live politics.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 23, 2011)

Fucking useless douche bags in Washington... I am so annoyed I want to show them what a guy on cycle is like when he is crossed.  Hey O'Bama, come closer, I promise I won't bite...


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 23, 2011)

Oufinny, fully agree.

I remember when the big bans were happening, I was getting bottles of stuff for $5 to $15 a peice, still have some old generic labz stuff, some mega trn as well, I might convert into a transdermal.  This banning of our supplements is crazyness, I honestly am wondering why all of a sudden this is such a big issue, who are the main lobby parties financially supporting this?  I wonder if the pharmaceutical companies are planning on getting more into the hgh and trt game, with more and more of these rejuvenation clinics popping up, maybe the docs and big pharma are gonna team up, ban all our stuff, then offer up some scripts for test and hgh for a hefty price.

With the ban coming most certainly I doubt it is a marketing scheme, smart marketing yes, get people to buy the ph's now while they are still around normal price, before all the fire sales start and we are getting all these clones for $5, greater profit margin if people buy now.

Interested in how companies will utilize things like dhea that are not yet banned, but have the ability to convert to other hormones.  Future of ph's may be one or two step conversion products that can skim passed the ban.  Not for long though everything good dies young.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2011)

further research concludes that this is loooong over.  its last action was feb 4th 2010


S. 3002 [111th]: Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010 (GovTrack.us)


prince, i get a lot of info from ironmag, but maybe you should check your sources sometimes


----------



## BlueLineFish (Feb 23, 2011)

so this means no new ban


----------



## mich29 (Feb 23, 2011)

sad news but we all knew it wouldn't last forever.grap what you can fellas!!


----------



## dancer (Feb 24, 2011)

*Money grabbing F**K heads*

If you ask me I believe that the government working in conjunction with the FDA are feeling quite good about themselves because they have the power to control us and what we do and say. And yet they say we live in a democratic society. Yea like F**KEN hell. Why don't they do what England are doing. They have approved that people can have a certain amount of either anabolic steroids or Pro-Hormones and that is working well. No complaints from the people there.


----------



## SFW (Feb 24, 2011)

well, theres always ugl's and injectables 

Seriously, i doubt the day is gonna come when Vitamin C is illegal. I just dont see it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> further research concludes that this is loooong over.  its last action was feb 4th 2010
> 
> 
> S. 3002 [111th]: Dietary Supplement Safety Act of 2010 (GovTrack.us)
> ...



ummm...yes it did, it was approved I believe on Dec. 27, 2010, it now awaits Obama's signature.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

The pyridoxamine ban is scary.  The rich get richer and the poor get poorer and everything that follows with that logic.

Ben Franklin said; "_They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety".  _It seems today, giving up liberty for false security is where it's at. :facepalm:


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 24, 2011)

meh. im ok with this


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> meh. im ok with this



I guess some people like the government taking away their rights to freedom and controlling what they can do.


----------



## dallas73 (Feb 24, 2011)

I know this is my first post and don't have anything to prove, but everything Prince has said is going to happen, just as soon as Obama signs. Keep in mind, that these douches from Washington do a lot of screwy crap underneath the radar and catch everyone by surpirse and what I mean by that is the signing. How do we find out when he has? I honestly dont know if they will tell us or surpirise us soon. Its going to happen, I can nearly guarantee it!! I already saw it happen when they banned the DMT, and others since 2005. The FDA is going to have the power and authority to remove anything they deem at their discretion of Federal regulations warrant to do so. Anything that has the possibility of being "anabolic" is going to the pit!! 
I would really encourage to start your stock pile....


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not just anabolic bro.  Think bigger.  Think Multi-Vitamin as a class III scheduled controlled substance.  Possession of which is punishable by law.  That's not the America I live in.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 24, 2011)

It was a joke Prince... but seriously. What can we do? Politics is not something I want to involve myself in or encourage other people to do. In 6000 years of recorded history as a whole and over the long run when have people ever been trully satisfied with there government or the things they do?

Inevitably they all come to and end and so do we, so I focus on the things I can control and try to improve those.

By the way, serious question how does this effect your plans for your new pro-anabolic compound you're working on per your status?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2011)

Prince said:


> ummm...yes it did, it was approved I believe on Dec. 27, 2010, it now awaits Obama's signature.



i really cant find shit on this.. i'd honestly like to know if it did pass, and read some info on it.  so anything you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i really cant find shit on this.. i'd honestly like to know if it did pass, and read some info on it.  so anything you can provide would be appreciated.




*Monday, December 27, 2010*

* "Food Safety" Bill In Desperate Need of a Presidential Veto *

_By James J. Gormley_

As you may know, the so-called Food Safety and Modernization Act cleared the U.S. House of representatives by a vote of 215 to 144 less than two days after Senate Republicans gave a surprise ???victory??? to the legislation???s advocates by allowing legilsators to move the package by questionable, legislative sleight-of-hand, otherwise called unanimous consent.

"This legislation is the product of a flawed process," said Rep. Frank Lucas, the top Republican on the House Agriculture Committee, as reported by FarmPolicy.com. "It gives the Food and Drug Administration lots of additional authorities with no accountability.??? (_Listen to Congressman Lucas??? comments here_.)

Rep. Jack Kingston of Georgia, the ranking GOP member on the appropriations subcommittee that oversees the FDA, told _The Washington Post_ that the number of cases of food-borne illnesses in the country does not justify the $1.4 billion the new law is estimated to cost over the first five years.

"We're going to have to evaluate everything and set priorities at a time of reduced appropriations for all the different discretionary programs," Rep. Tom Latham (R-Iowa) told the _Post_.

Latham serves on the FDA appropriations subcommittee and, along with Kingston and the panel's two other Republicans, voted against the food safety bill. The food safety legislation "is going to have to compete with everything else," he told the_ Post_.

The Act would cost American taxpayers $825 million in 2011 alone ($1.4 billion over the first five years) and does not even touch the root causes of the U.S.???s food safety problems ??? such as factory-farming ??? which were highlighted in both a 2009 campaign by the Farm-to-Consumer Legal Defense Fund (FTCLDF) and by a letter to 99 U.S. senators by the Ranchers-Cattlemen Action Legal Fund (R-CALF USA).

In fact, the legislation, at it stands now, is saddled with an extreme overreliance on a risk algorithm-based approach to food safety, referred to as Hazard Analysis & Critical Control Point (HACCP) and an under-reliance on old-fashioned, on-site physical inspections.

This bill, despite its name and intent, would not make this country's food supply more safe, but less safe.

If this bill were to become law, it would be a multi-billion dollar boondoggle that would make our food safety system much more complex, more focused on hazards analysis than on physical inspections and no less beset by dirty factory farms and filthy slaughterhouses than it was before.


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 24, 2011)

How much more ridiculous can they get? This completely blows my mind.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2011)

how nice of them to slip it into a new bill thats completely un related.  fucking politicians.. 






YouTube Video


----------



## oufinny (Feb 24, 2011)

On the note of them going away, don't miss out.  MrSupps back at Orbit!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ack-orbit-2-28-pre-order-now.html#post2197164

There are only 25 Beast left as of this evening so if you want some, get it ASAP.


----------



## |Z| (Feb 24, 2011)

oufinny said:


> On the note of them going away, don't miss out.  MrSupps back at Orbit!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ack-orbit-2-28-pre-order-now.html#post2197164
> 
> There are only 25 Beast left as of this evening so if you want some, get it ASAP.



Hell Yeah! Thanks for the update, these will go quick!

|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## dancer (Feb 25, 2011)

*The FDA*

Hey is anyone game on putting their signature on a partition. I believe that if we get enough signatures we just might be able to reverse those laws. I believe that the government and the FDA have it all over us, but if we fight back the government has to take that into consideration. But if we do nothing they will have it all over us. Even if we done get the hole thing we just might get what England have which is they can have a small amount for personal use only. What does every think about that


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 25, 2011)

MissionHockey said:


> How much more ridiculous can they get? This completely blows my mind.


They can get far more ridiculous. We live in a world and a nation where the overweight first lady is trying to tell Wal-Mart & Mc Donalds what to attempt to sell.( I say attempt because we all know that if broccoli sold as well as Big Macs that this would be all fast food place sold)It is about how to control the money that larger busineses bring in and how to spin the stories to the dumb masses so they/we think they are doing it for our own good.The truth is most of the public these days would trade their freedom in exchange for never having to think for themselves. Those that do stupid things then run to the govt. and say "why did you let me do it" or " it sould have been illegal".  Rather tha accept personal responsibilty they claim victimhood. Like the douchebag in Britain that od'd on no doze and his family wants caffine banned. They want to ban the things that we want, be it fat, sugar, or testosterone. B6 is banned for fucks sake. B6, it's not heroine. All of you who want public health care, I understand, but if you think that what was passed is going to be good for any of us then bend over and say goodbye to your freedom to choose what you put in your body.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Prince, serious question how does this effect your plans for your new pro-anabolic compound you're working on per your status?


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 25, 2011)

dave 236 said:


> They can get far more ridiculous. *We live in a world and a nation where the overweight first lady is trying to tell Wal-Mart & Mc Donalds what to attempt to sell*.( I say attempt because we all know that if broccoli sold as well as Big Macs that this would be all fast food place sold)It is about how to control the money that larger busineses bring in and how to spin the stories to the dumb masses so they/we think they are doing it for our own good.The truth is most of the public these days would trade their freedom in exchange for never having to think for themselves. Those that do stupid things then run to the govt. and say "why did you let me do it" or " it sould have been illegal".  Rather tha accept personal responsibilty they claim victimhood. Like the douchebag in Britain that od'd on no doze and his family wants caffine banned. They want to ban the things that we want, be it fat, sugar, or testosterone. B6 is banned for fucks sake. B6, it's not heroine. All of you who want public health care, I understand, but if you think that what was passed is going to be good for any of us then bend over and say goodbye to your freedom to choose what you put in your body.



This is tough for me because A; as most people here say, you can become overweight on anything, even super healthy foods and B; I *want* the government to step in with certain things.  The problem is where to draw the line.  The right for someone or corporation to sell junk food doesn't mean they should be allowed to add chemicals or other additives to make the food intentionally addictive.  When full freedom exists for companies or corporations to push what they want, people like you (truly, no offense) are irritated because some politician is urging more broccoli in school lunch.  Did it ever occur to you people like the First Lady are making speeches and trying to influence people to make better food choices because, when presented with the freedom or choice to eat anything, Americans make shit decisions?  If I have the freedom to eat garbage, I certainly don't care if someone on the tube is urging me otherwise, what do you expect?

I don't like big government wasting time and money on PH's and basic supplements, but I really don't care if they ban transfats.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Feb 25, 2011)

I really cant believe they havn't realized when they make things like this illegal they are just fueling the black market and increasing illegal activities.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2011)

eastwoodmuscle said:


> I really cant believe they havn't realized when they make things like this illegal they are just fueling the black market and increasing illegal activities.



wait a second, are you saying the 'War on Drugs' has not been a success?


----------



## BlueLineFish (Feb 25, 2011)

My feeling are this.  If you put something into your body without doing research then you get what you deserve.  I agree with keeping this stuff out of store like GNC where idiots and kids shop and the people who work there have no clue what they are selling or about working out in general.  These bans on everything have to stop.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> Prince, serious question how does this effect your plans for your new pro-anabolic compound you're working on per your status?



as of right now I don't plan on doing anything different, I will keep selling my products until I am forced to stop.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> My feeling are this.  If you put something into your body without doing research then you get what you deserve.  I agree with keeping this stuff out of store like GNC where idiots and kids shop and the people who work there have no clue what they are selling or about working out in general.  These bans on everything have to stop.


----------



## djm6464 (Feb 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> wait a second, are you saying the 'War on Drugs' has not been a success?


hahaha nice.....really tho, they should be putting more efforts on the mexican cartels trafficking in more than half the drugs in america....as opposed to making sure we cant supplement with b6


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> as of right now I don't plan on doing anything different, I will keep selling my products until I am forced to stop.



Hell yah, I think that's what a lot of companies are saying.  Primordial with the Androseries, IBE with, you know, every f'cking thing they are coming out with, Anteus Labs now with the transdermal dienolone...

Gotta keep delivering


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Feb 25, 2011)

DIVINITUS said:


> I don't like big government wasting time and money on PH's and basic supplements, but I really don't care if they ban transfats.



Honestly, I'd rather transfats not be banned.  If transfats are banned, the next fat on the list is saturated fat.  I don't THINK the government would be so stupid as to limit the use of or ban saturated fat, but hey, the government isn't the smartest when it comes to deciding what is good or bad for the people of the states.


----------



## Robalo (Feb 26, 2011)

Prohormones May be Gone? Oh well, back to gear...


----------



## DIVINITUS (Feb 26, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Honestly, I'd rather transfats not be banned.  If transfats are banned, the next fat on the list is saturated fat.  I don't THINK the government would be so stupid as to limit the use of or ban saturated fat, but hey, the government isn't the smartest when it comes to deciding what is good or bad for the people of the states.



I don't get this.  Common sense tells you we might be better off without trans fats and you want it available because if not you feel it threatens other freedoms?  Just look at the issues one at a time and stop projecting, leave that for Glenn Beck.  To the original issue, it sucks that this came about because some old crusty politicians like baseball.


----------



## petedaddy27 (Feb 26, 2011)

this will suck ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HATEFULone (Feb 27, 2011)

Robalo said:


> Prohormones May be Gone? Oh well, back to gear...



This is poetry my friend, I can't wait though until all these little teenagers stock up on old ph's, keep the bottles, then cap some flour and try to sell them on the black market.  Then we will get people asking "who is the best source for getting superdrol these days?"  Oh dear can't we all just pin?


----------



## oufinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> as of right now I don't plan on doing anything different, I will keep selling my products until I am forced to stop.



Good to hear Prince!  Stick it to the FDA right up until the end.


----------



## rezstyle (Feb 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> people, this gives the FDA the power to ban ANYTHING they want including multiple vitamins!!! oh you don't think they will....just wait, they will do whatever big pharma wants them to do.


 
Didn't they already have this power?  In all seriousness, didn't the FDA have the power to ban anything already?


----------



## braveand (Feb 28, 2011)

Prince said:


> its also bad news for anyone that uses ANY supplements, vitamin B6 was banned last year, imagine the power the FDA will have now!


definitely too much from my point of view..

alchool and other drugs kill thousand of peoples everyday and they are completely fine with that...


----------



## oufinny (Feb 28, 2011)

oufinny said:


> On the note of them going away, don't miss out.  MrSupps back at Orbit!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ack-orbit-2-28-pre-order-now.html#post2197164
> 
> There are only 25 Beast left as of this evening so if you want some, get it ASAP.



I just checked, all three Mr. Supps PH/DS are still in stock and of course all of the goodies from Iron Mags are as well.  Don't miss out!


----------



## oufinny (Mar 2, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I just checked, all three Mr. Supps PH/DS are still in stock and of course all of the goodies from Iron Mags are as well.  Don't miss out!



Update guys, Beast is gone, Hell and DB2.0 are in stock.  All others are in stock such as those from Iron Mag Labs and many others, get them while you can.  I will be stocking up for sure!!!!


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 3, 2011)

dave 236 said:


> They can get far more ridiculous. We live in a world and a nation where the overweight first lady is trying to tell Wal-Mart & Mc Donalds what to attempt to sell.( I say attempt because we all know that if broccoli sold as well as Big Macs that this would be all fast food place sold)It is about how to control the money that larger busineses bring in and how to spin the stories to the dumb masses so they/we think they are doing it for our own good.The truth is most of the public these days would trade their freedom in exchange for never having to think for themselves. Those that do stupid things then run to the govt. and say "why did you let me do it" or " it sould have been illegal".  Rather tha accept personal responsibilty they claim victimhood. Like the douchebag in Britain that od'd on no doze and his family wants caffine banned. They want to ban the things that we want, be it fat, sugar, or testosterone. B6 is banned for fucks sake. B6, it's not heroine. All of you who want public health care, I understand, but if you think that what was passed is going to be good for any of us then bend over and say goodbye to your freedom to choose what you put in your body.



Overweight first lady? have you seen michelle? she's a best, she's in great shape.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 3, 2011)

"Pharmaceutical interests are obviously behind this latest effort to legislatively force more Americans towards expensive prescription drugs and away from natural ways of preventing degenerative disease."

That's a bit of a leap on the author of the article's part. Not saying there may not be SOME truth to it, but statements like that really damage the credibility.


----------



## dancer (Mar 3, 2011)

*Pro-Hormones*

Hey Brother at last someone that see things the way I do. B6 been banned your right what the fuck is next. I thought the government encouraged people to make our own decisions for our selves, not to fucking mother us, I had that growing up. Gee I think we as adults are old enough to make up our own mind. Arrrr I know, they are probably thinking of a way to* Banned Body Building *I mean they have done it with Vitamin B6 right. They will probably say that research has found that body building is not good for us and we will all die from it. I mean fair suck of the sav. I have been bodybuilding for about fifteen years now and have done a lot of research on anabolic steroids and pro-hormones and not once have I heard that using them sensible will kill you. I believe its about control and how far they think they can go with it. Think about this, years ago when they did national call up to go to war, not once did they say that war is absolutely good for nothing so I think we will ban it, How many people died because they fort for their country. I mean really whats next. *wankers. *


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> If you like any IronMagLabs products I suggest you start stock piling them, remember as long as you keep them sealed and stored in a dry, cool, dark spot they will remain potent for many years.



Even if the expiration date on your bottles says 11/2012, it will still keep its potency ?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Even if the expiration date on your bottles says 11/2012, it will still keep its potency ?



absolutely, as long as a supplement is sealed and stored in a dry, cool, dark place its good for many years past the exp. date.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> "Pharmaceutical interests are obviously behind this latest effort to legislatively force more Americans towards expensive prescription drugs and away from natural ways of preventing degenerative disease."
> 
> That's a bit of a leap on the author of the article's part. Not saying there may not be SOME truth to it, but statements like that really damage the credibility.



not really, big pharma pretty much controls the FDA bro.


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 9, 2011)

Awe man, AIN'T THIS A BITCH!!!!!


----------



## 338lapuaAI (Mar 12, 2011)

This bill has been withdrawn. Nothing to worry about for now at least.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 12, 2011)

338lapuaAI said:


> This bill has been withdrawn. Nothing to worry about for now at least.




Where can I find out if this is true or not


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2011)

Track bills here GovTrack: Tracking Congress


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 12, 2011)

I see.  I guess that means I can chill on the psycho stockpiling I have been doing


----------



## S2kracer (Mar 13, 2011)

NOTE: *This was a REPUBLICAN BILL*.  
McCain (Presidential Nominee) introduced the Bill.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2011)

Its all confusing, but the way I understand it the very broad FDA powers were gained thru this bill: H.R. 2751 [111th]: FDA Food Safety Modernization Act (GovTrack.us)


----------



## samdog91 (Mar 13, 2011)

They did a piece on 60 Minutes tonight about FDA and drugs.  US big pharma and FDA were worried about the lab conditions of overseas and Central/South American pharmacy companies.  Which is the same thing they were saying about the certified Canadian pharmacies 5 years ago.  Then went on to say they were making a fortune selling these generic ripoffs.  That always seems to be the key word.  US Pharma loses a ton of money and they run to the government crying in an effort to make the big mean foreign people stop selling cheap drugs to Americans.  Same thing you were talking about with your supplements and other products.  Just a big money grab attempt from people they feel dont meet their standards.   But i will give US Big Pharma some cred.  They are the best in the world at what they do and spend a boatload of cash developing new drugs to keep people alive and to cure some terrible diseases. But they take in way way way more in profit than they spend and Americans pay more for their drugs than any other country.  They hose us on a daily basis.  They shouldnt try to takeover the basic supplement market that has a better track record than Big Pharma as far as harming people goes.  Hopefully that bill goes in the drawer for a long time or better yet in a garbage can.  I still got some faith left in a few politicians.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 13, 2011)

what make you think they don't already


----------



## dancer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ye man I love it when I connect with some one else who is just as passionate about something like that. Why don't these fuck head bullies just leave us alone to get on with the things we like best. at least we get of our asses and do something that is good health wise not like some of these big companies that sit on there fat asses and find way to make more money. You know every thing appears to be based on fear these day through the media. They put adds on TV to scare people into doing things that they think will be good for us but they don't have any idea them selves and we all know its just a way of getting people to buy products its called "capitalism" and it works. But the down side to that is, that if there is no money to be made in  "Pro-hormones" and "Steroids" so instead they make up excuses Like the one you were saying "Bro" O we are just trying to make the big mean foreign people stop selling cheap drugs to people in America, Australia and all over the world in fact that may harm us. And yes you are totally right its a big money making racket bro. So there you have it on one side we have the "haves and on the other side we have the have nots" true. So while capitalism is alive and well the these big companies will all ways go crying to the government with there little sad stories. But were on to there little game. PS I to am glad to hear that the bill did not get passed. And like England and other parts of the world if we fight hard enough we may even get the right to have a little bit of steroids for personal use.


----------



## tdhmuscle (Mar 16, 2011)

according to the link it never went beyond being referred to a committee; they never reported on it, it was never voted on in the House or the Senate.  And it further states that no more action can occur on it as it was introduced in a previous session of Congress.


----------



## mr.magoo (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Pharma sucks.


----------



## dancer (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank God I think the bill should be thrown out never to return. Don't forget one thing its all about control or what makes money and doesn't. I wonder how we would all go if say 10000 or so signed a petition to have anabolic steroids legal. Something like England just allowing a certain amount for personal use. ???????


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 18, 2011)

2B1 said:


> The pyridoxamine ban is scary.  The rich get richer and the poor get poorer and everything that follows with that logic.
> 
> Ben Franklin said; "_They who can give up essential liberty to obtain a little temporary safety, deserve neither liberty nor safety".  _It seems today, giving up liberty for false security is where it's at. :facepalm:




^this


----------

